

No Death, No Taxes: Peter Thiel's Rise to Wealth and Libertarian Futurism - kirtan
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/460310/No%20Death%2C%20No%20Taxes%20-%20New%20Yorker.pdf

======
Aron
The article says he christian. Now there's a stunner.

